# Some questions about micromax fun book



## SahilAr (Apr 17, 2012)

Heyy Everyone,i got the new Micromax Tablet today via snapdeal,slate gray...good tablet but video/picture quality is not good.
However,there are few questions i wanna ask:
1.I removed the screen protector to correct it's position,now the bubbles are formed when i re-applied the screen guard(it's really worrying me will it cause scratches to the screen)and is there any good/professional screen guard for Fun Book?
2.Whenever i touch the tablet,some small dots occur exactly in front of the screen(is this the effect of g-sensor or what)
3.There was no photon+ data card included,will i have to carry the tablet to Tata Teleservices?
4.Can i use my bsnl 3G data card with this Tablet?(And how if possible through rooting)
-Using Bsnl sim in tata photon plus is good or using bsnl provided and bsnl sim would be good?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Apr 17, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> 1.I removed the screen protector to correct it's position,now the bubbles are formed when i re-applied the screen guard(it's really worrying me will it cause scratches to the screen)and is there any good/professional screen guard for Fun Book?



You shouldn't have done this.. there is no way to change its position once its applied.. 
now get another screen gaurd and apply carefully on it.. dont wory.. that wont lead to any scratches on its screen.



SahilAr said:


> 2.Whenever i touch the tablet,some small dots occur exactly in front of the screen(is this the effect of g-sensor or what)


not clear.. can you show any pic..? 



SahilAr said:


> 3.There was no photon+ data card included,will i have to carry the tablet to Tata Teleservices?



i think you need to pay rs500.. other member may help u with this


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 17, 2012)

2.Touching or shaking the tablet produces some small dotes right under the front camera of the tablet,such dots are produced when we continuously press/hold the touch screen mobiles..sometimes finger/thumb impressions are produced and they can be seen very clearly after long term pressing/holding of touch screen mobiles..i am talking about those small dots.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 17, 2012)

^^
Its LCD screen problem. Might be it damaged while transit.


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 17, 2012)

Tenida said:


> ^^
> Its LCD screen problem. Might be it damaged while transit.


Oh no,now what to do


----------



## Tenida (Apr 17, 2012)

Call toll free number- 1860 500 8286
Mon. to Sat. 10 AM to 6:30 PM

I did  the same, I have google play problem. They given me service center address. Your location?

I have some problem with LCD screen too, when I touch the left side of the screen, waves like effect occurs .


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 17, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> Oh no,now what to do



if screen isn't damaged but showing strange colour effect or similar thing. you can have it repaired. force for replacement else they may take month to have it fixed.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 17, 2012)

Show us some pics of the screen if you can.


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 18, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Call toll free number- 1860 500 8286
> Mon. to Sat. 10 AM to 6:30 PM
> 
> I did  the same, I have google play problem. They given me service center address. Your location?
> ...



Location-Haryana
I visited the service center,the guy told me to get it replaced,called snapdeal and reported the problem,the lady said she is not committing to get it replaced but ya she has given me the complaint id and promised me that they will call me back within 24-48 hrs,lets hope for the best 
In the Micromax Tablet discussion thread you said that you have no problem with LCD and here you are referring problem-wave like effect.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah I said that because the wave like thing is gone. But why don't you asked the service center to give a brand new funbook or complain at Micromax to a give a new set.
or post your problem here
*www.facebook.com/micromaxinfo

Please force them to change your set as its faulty from the first time.

Post some pics there to give good evidence of your problem.


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 18, 2012)

I forced the service center to change it,but he denied to change it he told that you bought it from online,they can help you!
Now i am going to report to micromax!
I will call again at snapdeal to change it.
How your wave like problem was fixed and about posting pics,i will post them for sure.


----------



## Tenida (Apr 18, 2012)

The service center should changed your set as after-sales doesn't depend upon from where you bought. Call micromax again mentioning service-center is not willing to change your tab.


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 18, 2012)

I called micromax and they said that there is no service center available in Sonipat,that stupid guy totally wasted my time by saying that please return the defected product to snapdeal,such a fool he was!
Micromax staff told me that the service center for the tablet is not available at every place,he gave me various options and from those i selected Janakpuri,will be going Janakpuri tomorrow to show my LCD to "Fun book Service Centre"
Seriously,these online companies step off like anything after they sell the product."Aapko lootne ki zimevari hamari hai apko support dene ki nahi"title should applied on them...
Isse acha toh mai market se hi Fun book kharid leta jab after sales warranty to company ki hi hai vaise bhi...huhh!!
Here are the attached screen shoots of that dots/spots i was mentioning:
*img688.imageshack.us/img688/8909/031khd.jpg
*img850.imageshack.us/img850/103/030sc.jpg
*img99.imageshack.us/img99/5629/029phh.jpg
*img804.imageshack.us/img804/5641/028hr.jpg
*img441.imageshack.us/img441/3117/027zfl.jpg
*img407.imageshack.us/img407/8816/025wz.jpg
*img600.imageshack.us/img600/4452/024ai.jpg
*img35.imageshack.us/img35/4549/022qbn.jpg
*img189.imageshack.us/img189/4851/021lmq.jpg
*img705.imageshack.us/img705/6434/019rqo.jpg
*img94.imageshack.us/img94/2289/008gys.jpg


----------



## arescool (Apr 23, 2012)

@ SahilAr ... you made me think once again whether to go for this or not :-SS

@others ( who own funbook ) ... how many of u are facing any kind of problems with funbook ... please reply as this would help me decide .....


----------



## SahilAr (Apr 23, 2012)

@arescool,if your fun book ships without any LCD/Hardware related problems,it would be a "Must have Gadget" for those who want a Powerful Tablet in that budget!


----------



## adithya72 (May 7, 2012)

Hey did you get this problem resolved, i am also facing the same problem.

did you get any response from Micromax support ?


----------



## SahilAr (May 7, 2012)

adithya72 said:


> Hey did you get this problem resolved, i am also facing the same problem.
> 
> did you get any response from Micromax support ?



Micromax support said return the product to snapdeal and so i did!
And,there is no solution to the problem:all you can do is return the product and ask for replacement.


----------



## adithya72 (May 8, 2012)

i have ordered it from Ebay and seller is telling we have sent you box piece and have to contact Micromax Support. Yes they have sent it with very good packing, did snapdeal agreed to replace the product ?

I think i need to contact Micromax again on this.


----------



## enadumugavari (May 8, 2012)

I think replacing the product will take long time...i had a problem of white line coming across the display, so i went to the local service center of micromax funbook from funbook website. They replaced my display/screen and now my funbook works fine. So u better show it to ur nearby service center before go for a replacement from snapdeal. and moreover what if the new product from snapdeal is also damaged??!!



SahilAr said:


> Micromax support said return the product to snapdeal and so i did!
> And,there is no solution to the problem:all you can do is return the product and ask for replacement.


----------



## SahilAr (May 8, 2012)

enadumugavari said:


> I think replacing the product will take long time...i had a problem of white line coming across the display, so i went to the local service center of micromax funbook from funbook website. They replaced my display/screen and now my funbook works fine. So u better show it to ur nearby service center before go for a replacement from snapdeal. and moreover what if the new product from snapdeal is also damaged??!!



I think i told it already that they are refunding my money,i will be getting the refund via cheque within a day or two!
So there is no point asking for replacement from snapdeal.
New product is always damaged from snapdeal,its not that so!
The thing is that ki vo returns/replacemnets mein kafi slow hein!
And i also went to micromax,they simply told me to return it to sanpdeal,so i did because they said only snapdeal can replace the product,we can't!


----------



## enadumugavari (May 9, 2012)

yah..yah u mentioned this earlier also, moreover u are the one who suggested me what to do with my funbook ...actually my reply was intended to adithya72...some miscommunication 



SahilAr said:


> I think i told it already that they are refunding my money,i will be getting the refund via cheque within a day or two!
> So there is no point asking for replacement from snapdeal.
> New product is always damaged from snapdeal,its not that so!
> The thing is that ki vo returns/replacemnets mein kafi slow hein!
> And i also went to micromax,they simply told me to return it to sanpdeal,so i did because they said only snapdeal can replace the product,we can't!


----------



## adithya72 (May 9, 2012)

I am taking this to Micromax service center this saturday, i believe they will work on Saturdays atleast. 
Will post you update.


----------



## elavu (May 13, 2012)

Hi,

I got my funbook yesterday. It was ordered in ebay last week.
I noticed a white (not fully white) patch in one area of the screen.
This could be noticed when background is fully black.

I checked with my Seller. He told me to check with service centre first.
If not, he will send a replacement.

Damn !!! I didnt expect this.

Not sure if its damaged during transit or not.
Doesn't look like pressed hardly on the display.
Also its a problem only with black color.

Let me see what service centre folks say.
To avoid going to shop, i bought online. But, they are making me to go there.

- Elavu


----------



## rajan1311 (May 14, 2012)

hell lot of issues for the mm funbook..


----------



## Tenida (May 14, 2012)

rajan1311 said:


> hell lot of issues for the mm funbook..



Its actually snapdeal's fault. They are sending defective funbook to many here on TDF


----------



## sajo (May 15, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Its actually snapdeal's fault. They are sending defective funbook to many here on TDF



Completely agree , even my faulty Funbook was sent by SNAPDEAL. They are mum on replacement, so I am left to deal with the service center.


----------



## Tenida (May 15, 2012)

sajo said:


> Completely agree , even my faulty Funbook was sent by SNAPDEAL. They are mum on replacement, so I am left to deal with the service center.



Sad to hear that  So, they replaced your FB??


----------



## SahilAr (May 15, 2012)

sajo said:


> Completely agree , even my faulty Funbook was sent by SNAPDEAL. They are mum on replacement, so I am left to deal with the service center.



Oh no,one more case of faulty product!!Snapdeal is not gonna stop it,i request all of you not to buy Fun book from snapdeal anymore!
The service center ddidn't helped me,so if by chance they refuse to help you,Screw Snapdeal badly!!!



Tenida said:


> Sad to hear that  So, they replaced your FB??



No,they won't replace it at all..
They will simply send you an email with the subject:since the vendor went out of date we are cancelling the order from our behalf and we'll refund the amount to you..and this email will be sent to you only when you threaten them very much..(threatening about never to purchase any product etc etc)


----------



## techlover (May 16, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> No,they won't replace it at all..
> They will simply send you an email with the subject:since the vendor went out of date we are cancelling the order from our behalf and we'll refund the amount to you..and this email will be sent to you only when you threaten them very much..(threatening about never to purchase any product etc etc)




And what will they do with the faulty funbook? ...send it to another person?


----------



## SahilAr (May 16, 2012)

@Techlover,
they will simply ignore your problem,firstly!!
When you will call them again and again,send them email then you might be listened and finally,you can ask for replacement/refund.
In my case,they refunded my amount but after waiting for a whole 1 month!


----------



## sajo (May 17, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Sad to hear that  So, they replaced your FB??





SahilAr said:


> Oh no,one more case of faulty product!!Snapdeal is not gonna stop it,i request all of you not to buy Fun book from snapdeal anymore!



 Now the service center claims they cannot fix my Funbook, just got off the phone with them and that I will have to contact Micromax for a replacement.

  Now I again called snapdeal and informed them of the same, and they seemed willing to send a replacement. 
  Will probably *never *buy from Micromax OR Snapdeal again, too much of a hassle for what was supposed to be a fun experience.  

 Below are the posts in the Funbook thread chronicling my experience with the FB which is actually a SB (Sadbook) for me : 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/155054-micromax-funbook-post1647191.html#post1647191

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/155054-micromax-funbook-post1647953.html#post1647953

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/155054-micromax-funbook-post1651567.html#post1651567


----------



## sar_mahesh (May 23, 2012)

Without seeing all these comments I have ordered a tablet from snap deal. It is about to be delivered tomorrow. What shall I do?

Is it possible to check the tablet and pay while getting from blue dart?

What would you guys suggest?


----------



## SahilAr (May 23, 2012)

sar_mahesh said:


> Without seeing all these comments I have ordered a tablet from snap deal. It is about to be delivered tomorrow. What shall I do?
> 
> Is it possible to check the tablet and pay while getting from blue dart?
> 
> What would you guys suggest?



If it works good without any problem,then you will be a lucky one to get a "First Ever" Working(without problem) Micromax Tablet from Snapdeal.
Well,if you trust Snapdeal,it's upto you...atleast i don't trust them anymore regarding Fun Book.
You can simply deny to take the consignment if you don't trust snapdeal.
No,it's not possible to check the tablet and then pay the amount for delivery!You can't cheat Courier Companies
I would suggest you not to buy Fun book from Snapdeal,you can buy it from trusted websites:Flipkart is the robust!Try it..
Letsbuy,Chroma,ebay are also good..


----------



## rajan1311 (May 23, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Its actually snapdeal's fault. They are sending defective funbook to many here on TDF



Snapdeal does not send them directly. They will have local vendors who send the tablets. Hence its the Vendor's fault...


----------



## Tenida (May 23, 2012)

rajan1311 said:


> Snapdeal does not send them directly. They will have local vendors who send the tablets. Hence its the Vendor's fault...



Didn't knew that. Thanks for the info mate.


----------



## SahilAr (May 23, 2012)

rajan1311 said:


> Snapdeal does not send them directly. They will have local vendors who send the tablets. Hence its the Vendor's fault...


But me came to knew it when i received Crap piece of Fun Book
Immediately one thing striked in my mind that if they ship the product within 2 days,how can they be so irresponsible?It must be Vendors...and so they are-Very Irresponsible and really "vErY vErY lOcAL"
hUhh..!!


----------



## dingdong (May 23, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> Heyy Everyone,i got the new Micromax Tablet today via snapdeal,slate gray...good tablet but* video/picture quality is not good.*



Do you mean the camera quality?


----------



## SahilAr (May 23, 2012)

dingdong said:


> Do you mean the camera quality?



Ya...


----------



## sajo (May 24, 2012)

I sent my Funbook back to Snapdeal and the response from them was *pathetic* to say the least. 
  The lady on the phone actually had the gall to tell me that "You received a faulty funbook, how are we to blame for it?".


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 24, 2012)

I don't understand why people keep buying from Snapdeal even after asking them not to trust Snapdeal for products.

For coupons they are excellent, but for products don't trust them.

I feel sorry for you, but I don't think snapdeal will look at this. It's up to the dealer who sent you the product. If it was Ebay / Tradus, they would have looked after it. But don't know whether snapdeal will be able to to anything or not.


----------



## SahilAr (May 24, 2012)

sajo said:


> I sent my Funbook back to Snapdeal and the response from them was *pathetic* to say the least.
> The lady on the phone actually had the gall to tell me that "You received a faulty funbook, how are we to blame for it?".



Ye toh hona hi tha...



krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I don't understand why people keep buying from Snapdeal even after asking them not to trust Snapdeal for products.
> 
> For coupons they are excellent, but for products don't trust them.
> 
> I feel sorry for you, but I don't think snapdeal will look at this. It's up to the dealer who sent you the product. If it was Ebay / Tradus, they would have looked after it. But don't know whether snapdeal will be able to to anything or not.


No,definitely not!!
They won't do anything...all you can do is demand for refund,which i got after so much of hard work
(Threatening them,Pissing them off etc etc...was really a hard work)


----------



## batman (May 24, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> It's up to the dealer who sent you the product. If it was Ebay / Tradus, they would have looked after it. But don't know whether snapdeal will be able to to anything or not.




An offtopic question - You mean to say SnapDeal does not stock the products displayed on their website like flipkart and when we place order for any product they will contact some vendor who can supply the product and send it through them?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 24, 2012)

Well, snapdeal is a meduim just like Ebay. Vendors / Dealers use that platform to sell something.

So the Flow Chart is not like you mentioned. Snapdeal doesn't contact them. Snapdeal provides the platform on which dealer can upload their listings and sells them.

Think this TDF as a platform, and the members (like us), using it to sell our 2nd hand hardware. So however the deal goes, TDF is not responsible in any way.

Now as Snapdeal, Ebay, Tradus etc. using this platform as their business, they also need to provide some level of assurance, because otherwise if something goes wrong people will blame the site not the dealer (as they are unaware of this thing), like you are doing the same now.

That's why platforms like Ebay, provides Paisapay like thing, which snapdeal / Tradus is not providing, so they are not Trusted.

Even you can upload a listing of yours. Snapdeal won't be liable in any way.

Flipkart is not like that, they are doing their own business, they have their own platform, own product which they sells. So they are the dealer as well as they are the platform itself.


----------



## sajo (May 25, 2012)

Thank you for your inputs krishnandu , I was not aware of snapdeal not being a stockist. 
 Unfortunately, I first placed an order and _then_ registered on this forum. A friend was about to place an order with Snapdeal yesterday, I stopped him and now he has ordered the FB through Flipkart.


----------



## Charley (May 25, 2012)

sajo said:


> I stopped him and now he has ordered the FB through Flipkart.



That is better.


----------



## batman (May 25, 2012)

@krishnandu.sarkar
I was under the impression that snapdeal stocks their items..Thanks for clarifying the situation..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 25, 2012)

It's ok. Try to ordering though somewhere else.


----------



## SahilAr (May 25, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> It's ok. Try to ordering though somewhere else.



Me getting slate gray from saholic?should i buy it from saholic?


----------



## sar_mahesh (May 28, 2012)

SahilAr said:


> If it works good without any problem,then you will be a lucky one to get a "First Ever" Working(without problem) Micromax Tablet from Snapdeal.
> Well,if you trust Snapdeal,it's upto you...atleast i don't trust them anymore regarding Fun Book.
> You can simply deny to take the consignment if you don't trust snapdeal.
> No,it's not possible to check the tablet and then pay the amount for delivery!You can't cheat Courier Companies
> ...



Thanks Sahil. When it was about to be delivered via bluedart, I cancelled and sent back. Also got a FB tablet via Flipkart.  I could see some scratches on the screen protector of it and also some bubbles(Looks like somebody already used the tablet). 
Seems to be working fine. Sometime looks like it hangs when I press the back button comes alive. Do you recommend any upgrades of firmware or software for FB for better performance/display? Anything available like that?


----------



## shack_duke (Jun 11, 2012)

Hey guys , i ordered funbook last week from indiatimes shopping , i chose that site because it was offering me Funbook at lowest price i.e around *rs.5,700* with *shipping* .. yeah thats too cheap  !! after i placed my order i was just randomly checking reviews of indiatimes shopping and i was shocked to that this site had very very poor user review , most of the people were saying that this site is fraud, they sell damaged products etc etc .. so it made me worried , i was thinking of cancelling my order ... but i received my order just after 1 week of placing order and guess what .... it was in good condition , I mean no manufacturing defect , not damaged , everything was working absolutely fine , it played full HD videos and Blu ray videos and they were running smooth without any glitch , angry birds n all were also running smooth. I am very happy after purchasing this product , its extremely awesome at this price tag , it has everything in such tight budget . The only thing I personally don't like about FB is its screen size and battery performance .On every site i have read bad reviews only so i especially registered on this forum to post this.  Overall tab is very very good . *Thumbs up for indiatimes and Funbook* .


----------



## dwelsten (Jun 16, 2012)

1. How can we copy paste files/ pictures in Funbook from Pendrive to SD Card.
2. My Funbook shuts down in few minutes after i connect my Tata Photon.

Anybody with similar problems?
Please Help


----------



## nickzcool (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey everyone iam new this fourm as well as the mmx fb so guys please tell has any one managed to work out with any other dongle then tata photon ? I have got bsnl 3g dongle will i be able to configure on mmx fb . ?


----------



## nickzcool (Jun 22, 2012)

No one to help here ?


----------



## tkin (Jun 23, 2012)

nickzcool said:


> Hey everyone iam new this fourm as well as the mmx fb so guys please tell has any one managed to work out with any other dongle then tata photon ? I have got bsnl 3g dongle will i be able to configure on mmx fb . ?


No, you have to install a custom firmware to use it, it may void your warranty(it will void it if the service center guys catch you with the replaced firmware).

Are you willing to risk it?


----------



## nickzcool (Jun 23, 2012)

May b i can risk ...it depends will it for sure support my specific usb dongle or have to do some config file editing method . Which custom rom should i use ? Bsnl 3g is a teracom product i guess


----------



## nickzcool (Jun 24, 2012)

Please answer mr tkin


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2012)

Get cyanbook rom, that may support your dongle, can't confirm as i never tried it.


----------



## Terabyte (Jun 24, 2012)

IIRC Cyanbook doesn't have support for third party dongles.


----------



## vaibhav123 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Always Restar my F.B*

Actually i was installed* file lock* software for Google play ! when it installed in my Fb then it was automatically restart my F.b  Now it is always restart as well as when i power on of my funbook it just show on disply Funbook... loading and not fully start so guy pls help me what should i do now


----------

